# Bachmann Annie Wheels Loose on axles



## majral (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi.

I have been re-building a Bachmann Annie to resemble a RGS 4-6-0 and noticed that the driving wheels appear to be allowed some limited movement on their axles.

This does not not appear to effect operation but I have visions of bent coupling rods, motor or gearbox damage.

Is this a "normal" Bachmann feature or is there a simple means of securing the wheel to the axle.

John


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

They shouldn't wobble, but you should be able to rotate them forward and back a little.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 

You can ignore the blind drivers - they just come along for the ride. (They are a push-fit into a plastic sleeve and are held on by the rods.) 

The flanged drivers have a screw and washer through a nylon insert with a shoulder that holds them at the right angle. 










The nylon isn't a very tight fit, so (as Torby says) you may be able to rotate them a little. If they actually wobble then the screw is probably loose though that's unusual. 

To get at the screw, remove the plastic insert with the pretty paint and lining on the front of the wheel. If you look from the back, you can see the plastic insert's edges around the rod boss, so just tap it gently with a screwdriver/hammer through the back and it should start to lift out of the wheel. Then a small blade can pry them out the rest of the way. [Take the rods off first! The pin is just a push-fit, so lever it out with the screwdriver.]

In the following photo, the RH wheel has no insert and you can see the screw.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

It helps to put a #4 flat washer under the screwhead. The nylon washer makes sure it doesn't short anything.


----------



## majral (Jan 13, 2008)

Pete, Torby thanks for that. Much as suspected though I hadnt figired out how to remove the dummy axle centres without damaging the wheel.

John


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Not hard. Behind the dummy plastic spoke is a metal one. Take out the screw and drop the rod. Then stick your tiny - screwdriver between two spokes and pry. It'll only take a couple tries to find the right spot to separate them. The loco is quite simple and easy to keep working.


----------



## majral (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for the tips I found a 1/8"brass washer did the trick providing additional surface for the screw heads to grip. The loco is nearly complete I modified the loco to look less like an Annie, shortened the smokebox, new running board, plumbing, cab, raised the tender, shortned the drawbar and have fitted pick-ups on the tender. 

I have still got to decide whether the railway is in the USA, Tasmania or New Zealand







. 

John


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work.

You bent the exhaust pipe from the generator. Mine's broke off right at cab height, and doesn't interfere with handling the loco any more, so I just painted the end black so nobody'd notice.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I like it's proportions! Please make sure to post a pic of it when it's lettered up!


----------

